# My first Owl photos! (Re edited, with CA removed!)



## FITBMX (Jun 23, 2015)

You hardly ever see owls around here, this is probably the fourth one I've seen in my whole life, and I had never seen one this close!!!

Would love some good C&C on these as well!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2015)

Sweet mother of gawd, that's the worst CA I've ever seen!!!!  It's a result of exposure, contrast, and [usually] sub-par lens design.  Most software such as Lightroom, will remove it quickly and easily.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 23, 2015)

tirediron said:


> *Sweet mother of gawd, that's the worst CA I've ever seen!!!!*  It's a result of exposure, contrast, and [usually] sub-par lens design.  Most software such as Lightroom, will remove it quickly and easily.



 All I got is my 70-300mm T3i kit lens, for these shots. I will look up how to fix it in LR.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 23, 2015)

That's so awesome, my first time shooting an owl I was SO excited. And yeah, that is some of the worst CA I have ever seen.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 23, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> That's so awesome, my first time shooting an owl I was SO excited. And yeah, that is some of the worst CA I have ever seen.





tirediron said:


> Sweet mother of gawd, that's the worst CA I've ever seen!!!!  It's a result of exposure, contrast, and [usually] sub-par lens design.  Most software such as Lightroom, will remove it quickly and easily.



Here is a question for either of you. I fixed  the CA in Lightroom, using the Lens correction, which worked great! But it will not stay corrected, I switch to the next photo to work on it, and when I go back it is no longer fixed! What am I doing wrong???


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> ...Here is a question for either of you. I fixed  the CA in Lightroom, using the Lens correction, which worked great! But it will not stay corrected, I switch to the next photo to work on it, and when I go back it is no longer fixed! What am I doing wrong???


You got me..


----------



## Claudillama (Jun 23, 2015)

GREAT SHOT! BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 23, 2015)

tirediron said:


> You got me..



Rats!!!

However, they look real nice once they are fixed!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice shot though,I think If I see an owl I will faint from excitement.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 25, 2015)

The Lightroom problem solved it's self, I have no clue what the deal was with it!

I know these aren't great, any ideas on editing, or shooting these types of photos would be great! I know we have some of the best bird and wildlife photographers out there on TPF!!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 25, 2015)

Great information here Secrets of Digital Bird Photography

Table of contents:
Secrets of Digital Bird Photography


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 26, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Great information here Secrets of Digital Bird Photography
> 
> Table of contents:
> Secrets of Digital Bird Photography



That is a lot of great info, thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 26, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 26, 2015)

These are quite good, clean images of the owl.  At least he isn't hiding behind a branch.  I would be tempted to remove those two "branches/twigs" on the left side of the bird as they are a distraction (Lightroom can do that).  I would also be tempted to use the Adjustment Brush to lighten up its eyes - I said "tempted".

The only advice I would give you for future shots is to watch the background.  It's not too bad in this one, but I often find that I have let a "distracting" element creep in on some of my shots.  I am so concentrated on the bird that I can sometimes forget to check the whole image before pushing the shutter button.

If you are really interested in birds, then you might want to check out Art Morris' blog - Arthur Morris BIRDS AS ART .  He is recognized as perhaps the top bird photographer in North America.

WesternGuy


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 26, 2015)

WesternGuy said:


> These are quite good, clean images of the owl.  At least he isn't hiding behind a branch.  I would be tempted to remove those two "branches/twigs" on the left side of the bird as they are a distraction (Lightroom can do that).  I would also be tempted to use the Adjustment Brush to lighten up its eyes - I said "tempted".
> 
> The only advice I would give you for future shots is to watch the background.  It's not too bad in this one, but I often find that I have let a "distracting" element creep in on some of my shots.  I am so concentrated on the bird that I can sometimes forget to check the whole image before pushing the shutter button.
> 
> ...


 
Just ignore all the ads to purchase things if you can.  You have to be able to weed through it all - there's lots.  I peek at his site almost daily.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 26, 2015)

WesternGuy said:


> These are quite good, clean images of the owl.  At least he isn't hiding behind a branch.  I would be tempted to remove those two "branches/twigs" on the left side of the bird as they are a distraction (Lightroom can do that).  I would also be tempted to use the Adjustment Brush to lighten up its eyes - I said "tempted".
> 
> The only advice I would give you for future shots is to watch the background.  It's not too bad in this one, but I often find that I have let a "distracting" element creep in on some of my shots.  I am so concentrated on the bird that I can sometimes forget to check the whole image before pushing the shutter button.
> 
> ...



The first five or so shots I took of him he had a small limb half way in front of his face, I didn't want to chance moving until I had something, even if it was really bad!  I waited till he looked behind him and when he did I slowly moved over, and got another seven or eight shots before he took off.

I didn't think to try brightening up his eyes, I don't know why I didn't, I've done it in other photos.  I will give it a shot!  
Thanks, for a great C&C!!! 



MSnowy said:


> Very nice!



Thanks!


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 26, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > These are quite good, clean images of the owl.
> ...



I agree, but it isn't hard to do (ignore the ads).  I have been doing it for about 4 years.  A guy has to make a living, but sometimes Art can overdo it for those of us not used to hard sell.  On the other hand, a lot of photographers use their blogs to sell their wares - look at Alain Briot's website Alain Briot Fine Art Photography.  He promotes all his workshops, his books and his CDs, as do a lot of others.

WesternGuy


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 26, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > These are quite good, clean images of the owl.
> ...



Did you not notice that owls have eyes in the back of their heads?  

WesternGuy


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 26, 2015)

WesternGuy said:


> These are quite good, clean images of the owl.  At least he isn't hiding behind a branch.  I would be tempted to remove those two "branches/twigs" on the left side of the bird as they are a distraction (Lightroom can do that).  I would also be tempted to use the Adjustment Brush to lighten up its eyes - I said "tempted".



I cloned out some of the branches, my cloning skills and I didn't spend much time on it. what do you think of it?


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 27, 2015)

- this "cloned" version looks very good - great job.  There seems to be a bit of an irregularity on the branch, but unless you had seen the first one, most viewers wouldn't notice it.  I do a lot of cloning/healing in Lightroom, so I am probably a bit more aware of what to look for, particularly having seen the "uncloned" image.

WesternGuy


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 27, 2015)

WesternGuy said:


> - this "cloned" version looks very good - great job.  There seems to be a bit of an irregularity on the branch, but unless you had seen the first one, most viewers wouldn't notice it.  I do a lot of cloning/healing in Lightroom, so I am probably a bit more aware of what to look for, particularly having seen the "uncloned" image.
> 
> WesternGuy



Thanks, this idea was all yours!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 30, 2015)

The only time that I ever see these trolls is after midnight, wonder how you guys always manage to spot them and get so close.. not fair!


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 30, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> The only time that I ever see these trolls is after midnight, wonder how you guys always manage to spot them and get so close.. not fair!



I'm 27 years old, have lived here my whole life, and this is the first time I have ever had a good look at one! Like you said they are only out at night, and there aren't very many of them.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 30, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> I'm 27 years old...


hehe... old man! I'm only 26 .

Here's a little trivia for you, in India, it's believed that finding a white owl means you're about to get rich as they are the ride of goddess Laxmi, the goddess of wealth.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 1, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> hehe... old man! I'm only 26 .
> 
> Here's a little trivia for you, in India, it's believed that finding a white owl means you're about to get rich as they are the ride of goddess Laxmi, the goddess of wealth.



I know India is a big place, but I will hunt you down for calling me a "Old Man" !!!

Well I am going to go out and start looking for a white owl! It would be nice to be rich for a change!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 1, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> I know India is a big place, but I will hunt you down for calling me a "Old Man" !!!


 I'd give you my address..


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 1, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> I'd give you my address..



Now that just takes all the fun out of the hunt!


----------

